# Bass Pro Shops Power Series Deep Cycle 175 battery



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

This battery has a 175 minute capacity at 25 amps. It's been lightly used, I'll also include a battery box. It cost almost $200, asking $80. I want to sell it in person and am willing to drive reasonable distances. I live in Hanover, MD near Arundel Mills mall. My price is negotiable, pm me.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$60


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$50


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

How far do you live from Chris 1Bad350? He is in Gaithersburg I think. If we can agree, he will pick it up for me. What is the age of the battery and is it still under any sort of warranty through BP?
My Pastor needs one! Would you send me a picture to forward to him? If I didn't have a pair of Optimas for my trolling system I'd buy it. Still might buy it for a start battery.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

What group is it - 27, 31? When was the battery made? Wet cell or AGM?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> How far do you live from Chris 1Bad350? He is in Gaithersburg I think. If we can agree, he will pick it up for me. What is the age of the battery and is it still under any sort of warranty through BP?
> My Pastor needs one! Would you send me a picture to forward to him? If I didn't have a pair of Optimas for my trolling system I'd buy it. Still might buy it for a start battery.


I live about 50 minutes away from Gaithersburg, the battery is about 3 years old. I didn't get a protection plan and any warranty probably expired. I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Maniac ,

As long as it holds a charge and you can somehow get it to me I will take it and the battery box for 50.00. Chris is heading to the OBX this weekend. I will see if I can get you two together. Unless you are going to be at the OBX in the near future.

Let me ask you what did you use it for? Start or Troll? I'd like to see my pastor get at least two years service from it providing he keeps the maintenance up on it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll be at Bass Pro tonight


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This was purchased by me for bigtuna. Thread can be closed


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Please close thread


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bought it


----------

